# Navarre Pier



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

:whistling::thumbuplanning on going to the navarre pier friday. Not done much pier fishing. Whats biting this time of year. And what is the best bait to use out there. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The reports are PLENTY of spanish mackerel (some are too small though).
Mostly on Gotcha plugs and jigs.

Also some pompano and even a few cobia have been caught.

http://www.fishnavarre.com/

Hope this helps!


----------

